
Show HN: Lez – a list app for pleasurable tasks - fredley
https://lez.mamota.net/
======
wingerlang
Interesting. However the color is very hard on the eyes and so is the very
narrow-thin text.

------
d_luaz
I am not quite sure how to use the app :(

